# Contraception



## glitterfly

Bit of a controversial thread but...What contraception are you and your partner using?

What do you love / Hate about it?


Im currently on the Pill, Yasmin. I am considering the implant as I don't plan on TTC anytime in the near future and remembering the pill is a tad annoying...


x


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm currently on the pill as well, Ortho Tri-Cyclen Lo, but I'm hoping to get to the doctor very soon to get switched off of it. I have constant headaches all the time now. :( Before I got on the pill, OH and I used the pull out method.


----------



## MrsGruffalo

We're using condoms, as we don't really have any other options other than solely using NFP, and DH isn't ready for that yet!

I don't like how they feel (and neither does he), but there aren't any other suitable options, so we're stuck with them!


----------



## glitterfly

My previous partner and I used the pullout method and it worked a treat... Do you reckon you'll go back to that?

My problem is that i am now part qualified and I have 2+years left to go until i finish of my studying to become chartered so the quicker i get that done, the quicker i can plan a family. ha im thinking the implant ticks the boxes...

thats not good about the headaches though, they say the pill can cause migraines, id get that looked into too hun.

xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

DH and I are using condoms, currently. :) I came off the Pill in October.

I don't mind condoms, but I definitely like sex better without! The feeling of them sometimes puts me off.

I'm charting my cycles, so hopefully sometime soon, we'll be able to try the FAM method.


----------



## saphiresky

We currently only using my BCP microgynon. Husband used to use condoms as well (I've been on pill for about 10years) - but since just before the wedding in June (when we ran out) husband hasnt used condoms. He did buy a box about a month ago but only used like one (bit of a token effort I think). I dont mind the feeling of condoms, but Im staying on BCP for the time being. I'm still waiting on our green light from Husband for starting our family!


----------



## Pearls18

Copper coil. Love: Not worrying about pills, feels very safe, NO HORMONES!!! Hate: The unpredictable and heavy periods (but not enough to make me switch, I will use it for the rest of my fertile days!)


----------



## TwilightAgain

OH and I are using the pull out method. I love how I feel like me, still have my regular cycles and don't have to worry about hormones and crap :thumbup:

Don't really have any problems with to be honest, apart from the mess afterwards :haha:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I'm using the Implant at the moment.

Love: I don't have to remember to take a pill everyday. You don't know it's there

Hate: The fact I never know when I'm gonna come on and when I do it's really heavy.. The mood swings.. The pregnancy symptoms.. The head aches.. In fact I hate most things about it.. It's just convenient lol


----------



## sequeena

Just condoms. It took us 2 years to conceive our son so I doubt we'll have an accident... but if we did.... :D


----------



## teacup

We use the pull out method and have been for 2 and a half years. I used to be on the pill - Cilest for 5 years, then I changed pill a few times because I was getting 'break through bleeding' but all the pills I tried caused me to be really emotional and have bad acne so I just stopped it in the end! 

I pretty much like everything about the pull out method, except maybe the worry when AF is a day or two late!


----------



## lucy2013

I have been on the pill for almost 8 years. I love it because I know exactly when I'm going to come on, my periods got lighter and shorter. I also find it easy because I've always been used to taking tablets so I've never even missed one pill in the whole time!

There's not much I don't like about it really, except I think it has made me more prone to getting thrush (sorry if TMI!)


----------



## BeesBella

Me and OH are using condoms around the time I ovulate plus a few days to make sure we're safe, and we go bareback the rest of the time.

Love - no pills to remember, no worries if I am ill or have to take antibiotics and hopefully it will mean when we do TTC it won't take too long because of all the hormones.

Hate - price, feel and mess


----------



## I Love Lucy

glitterfly said:


> My previous partner and I used the pullout method and it worked a treat... Do you reckon you'll go back to that?
> 
> My problem is that i am now part qualified and I have 2+years left to go until i finish of my studying to become chartered so the quicker i get that done, the quicker i can plan a family. ha im thinking the implant ticks the boxes...
> 
> thats not good about the headaches though, they say the pill can cause migraines, id get that looked into too hun.
> 
> xx

If I'm never not on the pill then yes, OH and I would go back to the pull out method we used it successfully for around 2 years and I just feel confident that he knows his body well enough to know when to pull out. 

I have very painful AF cramps which is why I got on the pill in the first place. It's definitely been a challenge to find a pill that is right for my body. But if the pill lessens my period cramps I can deal with the sometimes awful side effects. Though hopefully I will find something that doesn't give me awful side effects.


----------



## Quackquack99

I'm on the pill. But I've fallen pregnant on it so I use opk to make sure I'm not ovulating. I just couldn't trust the pull out method especially if contraception has failed in the past.


----------



## jenwantsababy

I was on the pill for ten years but started having bad side effects, so went off of it right after we got married. We pull out, I have been pretty happy with it and we haven't had a problem in the four years we've been doing it.

I like - that it's easy, surprisingly effective (for us), and we can have sex whenever we want.

I don't like - the mess :) but nothing that a few little towels can't take care of. also i would like to feel my husband the entire time until the finish. pulling out is such an abrupt end to such a nice little escapade.


----------



## NurseSooz

I love the pill as my periods are predictable and SO light. Also I can avoid them if I'm on holiday by running two packs together! I also like the fact I'm in charge and can stop it when I want. If u had a method that didn't give me periods I'd be a bit freaked although I'm sure it's awesome to not think about them!


----------



## Mummyto189x

I am on the pill, I tried the implant but it didn't agree with me, can't to stop taking the pill when we TTC as I haven't had a period in 2years and doctor say's thats normal in some cases.

Mandy x


----------



## Poshbird88

glitterfly said:


> Bit of a controversial thread but...What contraception are you and your partner using?
> 
> What do you love / Hate about it?
> 
> 
> Im currently on the Pill, Yasmin. I am considering the implant as I don't plan on TTC anytime in the near future and remembering the pill is a tad annoying...
> 
> 
> x

 Condoms at the moment:thumbup:

I found yasmin good when I came off it everything went back to normal straight away.

But I have been on carezette and just come off it now, 3 weeks no period:nope:


----------



## Mummyto189x

I am on carezette haved been for 2years, I have heard it does take a while to get circles back in order, am not to bothered about that as I want to stop taking my pill in octobern 2013 and TTC early 2014

Mandy x


----------



## Poshbird88

Mummyto189x said:


> I am on carezette haved been for 2years, I have heard it does take a while to get circles back in order, am not to bothered about that as I want to stop taking my pill in octobern 2013 and TTC early 2014
> 
> Mandy x


I have only been on it a month and bit. Hope my af comes pretty soon[-o&lt;


----------



## bornthiswayxo

I'm on Depo Provera... which I don't mind but then hate at random points.
I hate it because I believe doctors/nurses aren't too good with it, and give conflicting opinions etc. I also don't like it due to the fact it can randomly make me bleed for ages and ages very occasionally... however I do like that I don't have to take something each day in order for it to work.


----------



## glitterfly

bornthiswayxo said:


> I'm on Depo Provera... which I don't mind but then hate at random points.
> I hate it because I believe doctors/nurses aren't too good with it, and give conflicting opinions etc. I also don't like it due to the fact it can randomly make me bleed for ages and ages very occasionally... however I do like that I don't have to take something each day in order for it to work.

hello lovely, pardon me for being silly, bit what is Depo Provera?? is it a pill?

xxx


----------



## glitterfly

teacup said:


> We use the pull out method and have been for 2 and a half years. I used to be on the pill - Cilest for 5 years, then I changed pill a few times because I was getting *'break through bleeding'* but all the pills I tried caused me to be really emotional and have bad acne so I just stopped it in the end!
> 
> I pretty much like everything about the pull out method, except maybe the worry when AF is a day or two late!

Me too!! i was on it for like 2 years with no problems, stopped for a year then went back on and WHAM break through bleeding allllll the time!!

i do not blame you hun, after all that trouble i'd have definitely left it too... thankfully yasmin hasnt really been a problem for my emotions but im worried the implant might be. 

thank you for replying. :)




Like wise, thank you to everyone for replying. :) :thumbup:
xxxx


----------



## Gucci1owner

Mummyto189x said:


> I am on carezette haved been for 2years, I have heard it does take a while to get circles back in order, am not to bothered about that as I want to stop taking my pill in octobern 2013 and TTC early 2014
> 
> Mandy x

Don't worry! I stopped my carezette for an op and was pregnant within a month!! I'd been on the make since it came out! Good luck!!


----------



## sarah34

Gucci1owner said:


> Mummyto189x said:
> 
> 
> I am on carezette haved been for 2years, I have heard it does take a while to get circles back in order, am not to bothered about that as I want to stop taking my pill in octobern 2013 and TTC early 2014
> 
> Mandy x
> 
> Don't worry! I stopped my carezette for an op and was pregnant within a month!! I'd been on the make since it came out! Good luck!!Click to expand...

Im stopping cerazette 1 August so this post is very reassuring! Thank you :)


----------



## twilightgeek

i started out when i was 16 on the pill for painful periods :) i loved it back then hassle free etc then i changed to the implant because my doctor wouldnt prescribe me 4 months worth of pill in one go and i was going to america for 4 months so i changed to the implant. Implant was fine for the first 6 months then the hell started >.< i had been regular since i started having periods! then after 6 months of the implant i started having 2 a month to the point where i was off on off on which then just before i had it taken out i had a 3 1/2 month bleed! non stop not one single day! even when they tried the mini pill and implant together it didnt work and still bled so go the implant taken out and ten mins after it was taken out i stopped bleeding for the first time! big sigh of relief! but since then tried to go back on the same pill i was on before (cerazette) and that caused me to bleed again the way i did with my implant! so as of last sunday i am now pill/implant free and just using the pull out method because condoms make me itch (even latex free, sensitive you name them i've tried and they make me sore and itchy!) sigghhh i gave up on propper contraception!


----------



## thestarsfall

The pill, Aviane. Have been for a little over 4 years now, and this is my last pack. I have 4 active pills left and then a week of inactive and then I move over to the NTNP boards lol.

Love: I only get major headaches on the off week whereas I used to get major headaches at least once a week, Love the lighter periods, love knowing exactly when I can expect bleeding to occur (barring any skipping of periods or missing pills). And after the first few months I Haven't had any crazy moodiness as much (normally I am crazy anyway but the first month of the pill I was crying at all sorts of TV commercials etc), it also cleared up my skin quite nicely and I don't get huge breakouts as much (just a few pimples at the start of a new pack or so)

Hate: haveta remember to take it daily, it made my eyes really dry so I wake up with more crusties in my eyes in the morning and my contact lenses get uncomfortable faster, it also made my skin uberdry in the winter, and in general I think I am more moody overall than before but less severe? Also, I gained 30lbs or so over the 4 years and I find it really hard to budge the scale at all even if I don't eat too much or eat normally and then work out every other day kinda thing...hopefully when I go off the pill I will find it easier to lose weight.


----------



## EstelSeren

Before trying for my first I was on the pill- Microgynon 30. Whilst I was on it I loved it, except for having to remember to take it! Once I came off though I hated what the hormones had done to my body as beforehand I was regular as clockwork but afterwards my cycles were irregular and long and it was terrible trying for a baby without regular cycles and getting every pregnancy symptom under the sun! I was ttc for a year before Tanwen was conceived and my cycles still hadn't regulated in all that time!

Now we're using condoms until we try again in a couple of months. I love the fact that they're hormone free but hate the feel of them and the fact that the actual act of sex can't be completely spontaneous at the moment as we have to stop so he can put it on! Really I find that the cons outweigh the pros but it was the best solution as it's only short term.

After my next baby I think I would seriously consider the copper coil as I don't want to use any form of hormonal contraception ever again!

Beca :wave:


----------



## wellsk

I was on Cerazette for about 12 months, absolutely loved it! I have painful periods and cerazette stopped them completely. It was wonderful!!
I came off it in Dec 2011, back with the periods :( But I think that I'm going to be using the FAM method soon, once I've started to track my cycles :)


----------



## Elpis_x

Me and OH use the pull out method. What I like about it is that I guess it makes everything easier, feels nicer and has worked well for us. What I don't like is that I worry it won't work properly before we're fully ready for a baby.


----------



## staralfur

Good ol' condoms. We conceived our LO using the pull-out method, so not comfortable relying on that again. :haha:


----------



## JessinChi

We use the fertility awareness method. I was on the pill in the past, but it made my libido go way down, and a friend had a life-threatening blood clot on yaz (which led to her having to postpone TTC for over a year!) so that turned me off to anything hormonal.

FAM is really easy and effective if you use it right! We use pull-out on potentially fertile days, and condoms close to ovulation. 2 years running and no accidents!


----------

